# Ni sap escriure...



## louhevly

Hola a tothom:

Considereu correcta la frase següent?

Ni sap escriure el seu propi nom.
(He doesn't even know how to write his own name.)

Una alumna meva m'ha dit que hauria de ser:

No sap ni escriure el seu propi nom.

Per a ella, ha d'haver-hi un element negatiu per a acompanyar el mot "ni"; així la primera frase li sona estranya (és nadiua de Manresa).

Què en penseu?

Lou


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

louhevly said:


> Ni sap escriure el seu propi nom. / No sap ni escriure el seu propi nom.


 
La veritat és que no et puc proporcionar una explicació lingüística, però jo també diria el mateix que la teva alumna: "No sap ni escriure el seu nom". 

By the way: _el seu propi nom_ is redundant, I would drop the _propi_!

Fins aviat!


----------



## ampurdan

Espontàniament jo diria: "no sap escriure ni el seu propi nom". O a la inversa, de manera més emfàtica: "ni el seu propi nom no sap escriure".


----------



## xupxup

Totalment d'acord amb ampurdan. Però no sé si és incorrecta. Jo diria que no gaire.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

També s'entendria si diguessim: No sap escriure ni el seu nom. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Kamaku

Hola!

En frases negatives, les partícules _mai_, _cap_, _res_, _gens_ i _ningú_ han de dur _no_ sempre. 

Es tracta de la doble negació del català, em sembla que ja s'ha tractat amb anterioritat. Fixeu-vos que, a diferència d'altres idiomes, el fet de negar doblement no genera una afirmación, sinó una negació emfatitzada. Exemples:
_- Cap alumne no podrà sortir de l'aula fins que acabi l'examen. _
_- Sense l'acreditació corresponent, ningú no està autoritzat a accedir a l'edifici._​


----------



## xupxup

> En frases negatives, les partícules _mai_, _cap_, _res_, _gens_ i _ningú_ han de dur _no_ sempre.


I amb el _ni_ també? És que la frase en qüestió no té cap d'aquestes partícules, té un ni.


----------



## louhevly

Primer, gràcies per totes les respostes.

Em sembla que he trobat l'explicació que buscava:

Volia dir en català: "He doesn't even know how to write his own name". He fet servir com a model "Ni m'ha saludat" ("He didn't even say hello to me").  La diferència és que, quan hi ha dos verbs (p.e., "saber" i "escriure"), el català vol que el mot "ni" es posi davant el verb que modifica. Així, com diuen els col.legues d'aquí, "no sap ni escriure..." és preferible a "ni sap escriure...". En canvi, tant si hi ha un verb com dos, l'anglès vol l'element "even" després del primer auxiliar: "He doesn't even know how to write..." i no pas "He doesn't know even how to write".

Per tant, si ho entenc bé, no és qüestió de la negativització del verb --perquè em sembla que tots estem d'acord que "Ni em va saludar" sona bé--, sinó de col.locar el mot "ni" en la posició adequada.

Regràcies a tots.

Lou


----------



## DeBarcelona

kamaku: 





> no genera una afirmación, sinó una negació emfatitzada


 
El "no" no és emfàtic. Simplement fa que la frase sigui negativa i és obligatori. Com bé has dit "ningú", "mai", etc, no neguen, per tant cal posar el "no". Sempre. Per a emfatitzar hi ha "en absolut", "pas", "absolutament, "gens", i quelcom més, depenent del cas.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Quant a la pregunta del post:

Ni sap escriure el seu propi nom.

No sap ni escriure el seu propi nom.

Totes dues em semblen correctes, tot i que la segona és més natural.

Fins i tot podriem dir: No sap escriure ni el seu propi nom.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !


És cert que el "no" és obligat. A banda d'això, on el posis el "ni" canvia en què fas èmfasi especialment.

Així:
Ni sap escriure el seu propi nom. - En general, així no fer-ho servir... 

No sap ni escriure el seu propi nom. - No sap res: ni tan sols escriure el seu propi nom.

No sap escriure ni el seu propi nom. - No sap escriure: ni tan sols el seu propi nom.

Salut!


----------



## Xerinola

ampurdan said:


> Espontàniament jo diria: "no sap escriure ni el seu propi nom". O a la inversa, de manera més emfàtica: "ni el seu propi nom no sap escriure".


 
A mi, em sona sona millor: "No sap escriure ni el seu propi nom".

X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A banda de la qüestió de la negació, jo continuo pensant que el _propi_ sobra en aquesta frase: no trobeu que és redundant i que és una traducció directa de l'anglès?

Salutacions des del Poble Sec!


----------



## Xerinola

Home, jo crec que aquest "propi" emfatitza el fet que sap escriure tan poc o tan malament, que ni el seu propi nom escriu correctament. 
A mi m'agrada com queda. Jo l'he sentit força aquesta construcció.

Salutacions,
X:


----------



## ampurdan

Sí que és una mica redundant, però em penso que en una frase com aquesta, jo sí que ho diria, per recalcar el fet que ni una cosa tan pròpia com el nom no sap escriure aquella persona.

A més "No sap escriure ni el seu nom" té un grau d'ambigüetat que "no sap escriure ni el seu propi nom" no té. En el primer cas, la persona que no sap escriure no hauria de ser forçosament la "propietària" del nom, tot i que és la interpretació natural en un contexte abstracte. En el segon cas, no hi ha dubte.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, maybe you're right!


----------

